
A CIA officer turned police officer: thoughts on policing - mmhsieh
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2020/6/2/21277438/police-officer-george-floyd-patrick-skinner-interview-militarization
======
eljost
As someone from Germany it seems very strange how casually he talks about
being shot at, as if this is a normal thing.

